# Brass Cleaner



## Motormagican (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello, I see all the great engines and equipment here. I am almost finished with the 1886 Benz and wanted to know how to best clean and polish the brass. Any ideas will be appreicated.


----------



## terrywerm (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure where you are, Danny, but I have had very good luck with a product called Brasso.  It is available in most grocery stores here in the US, and can also be found in the housewares section of larger stores like Wally World.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.speedymetalpolish.com/


----------



## Motormagican (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Terry, I am currently in Alaska. Thank you for the information.

Steve thank you for the link.

I will give these a shot and see how it turns out.


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 25, 2013)

I use Mothers mag and aluminum polish on just about everything.


----------



## vridhisharma (Apr 26, 2013)

Not much know about this.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 26, 2013)

brasso  used be a required to have item by all members of the US armed forces while in training and beyond . used for everything from belt buckles and metals on  dress uniforms to ships bells and hand rails. 

neverdull is another name that comes to mind. 

used to be standard items in all military exchanges if you have acess to one may help you. 
Tin


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 26, 2013)

Try table salt moistened with vinegar.  Rub the brass with this paste, and then wash it off.  Scouring powders will also work..."AJAX"..."COMET" etc. plus elbow-grease.

Frank


----------



## Niceonetidy (Apr 26, 2013)

We have in the UK 

And several songs and rhymes, here is a link to one . . . . 

http://glyfix.com/soa/lyrics/brasso.html


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the good laugh.

Frank


----------



## Wagon173 (Apr 26, 2013)

Plus one for brasso!  That stuff gets the brass on my uniform shining like a diamond!


----------



## Lawijt (Jul 30, 2013)

Or something very simple & not hazardous........Try to find some " diatomite ". The use that for filtering swimming pool water.
Take some powder & add some bit water. Then you clean your brass , silver , gold & what you want.
Very easy & very cheap.

Barry


----------



## motmaluk (Jul 30, 2013)

I have had great success using Solvol Autosol,it's not cheap and it's hard to find.It is the best polish I have ever used for Aluminum and Brass on my vintage motorcycles.I agree Brasso is pretty good and much easier to source.


----------



## Motormagican (Jul 31, 2013)

Great info on the cleaner. I hope to get it polished up now that I am home in Texas retired. Thank you


----------



## isambard (Jul 31, 2013)

In the UK I use PEEK its in tubes and very good   www.tri-peek.com    is the web address don't know if you can get it in Alaska or not 

Tom


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice one this the song?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGNOtGJPN4Q[/ame]


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 8, 2013)

Danny, I'd like to know how to keep brass shining? Wax of sorts?


----------



## Motormagican (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Rob,
     Well, as I am working on learning how to clean, shine, and keep brass looking great, I can only hope this post will keep bringing in all the great products to try. 

    I believe there are a number of things one can do to keep brass looking great. A clear coat might work but, it may cause issues getting it applied. I looked up some things on the net to keep it shiny once it is polished and not indorsing any product (I have not tried) if someone knows if there is a product to answer Robs question just share it with us. 

    Look this over and pass on good or bad thoughts.
http://www.everbritecoatings.com/brass.html?gclid=CK2p-MGW9LgCFSho7AodrHwARA

Thank you all for the help and thoughts on brass cleaner.


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 15, 2013)

Last can of Brasso I bought seems they left the polisher out.  I suppose they changed something to make it safer so when we drink a quart of it we won't get a belly-ache.  
It is much thinner, does not smell the same, and just about does not work.  At over $5 a can I shy from buying another just to see if I got a bad one.
In this day and age I am sure it has been lawyerized.  If you ask though, they never changed a thing!
Yes, the NAVY taught me how to properly use it.


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks interesting. Worth a try.


----------



## hilij (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree Brasso will do the job I have used it many times with great results don't forget the elbow grease!!!!! I am assuming that if we can find the product in Malta a small island in the middle of the Mediterranean you can find it in Alaska)))


----------



## Hat56 (Aug 28, 2013)

Brasso and Silvo are household names here in Australia and New Zealand  been around since Capt Cook 
A small dab on a rag and a good rub you'll see your face in the brass / copper.


----------



## russ57 (Aug 31, 2013)

The poster with the bottle of 'thin'  brasso... Maybe the abrasive has settled to the bottom.  I found I needed to use a 'stick shaped object'  to dig it off the bottom of my last can. Shaking had no effect. 

-russ


----------



## Motormagican (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello all, I wanted to thank each one for posting on this thread. I have gotten a world of good information from what started as a small question. 

I hope the posts and ideas keep coming. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Philipintexas (Oct 21, 2013)

I still have the remnants of a tube of "simichrome" polish I bought in Alaska many years ago. It works very well on any metal. However, the problem is once polished how do you keep it from tarnishing..... I've never found a totally satisfactory solution.


----------



## cobweb81 (Oct 21, 2013)

I built some handicapped accessibility equipment for someone a number of years ago using bar brass railing. The customer did not want to have to polish the brass regularly so we had the railings clear powder coated. This seemed to work very well. Just a thought! I use "nevr-dull wadding polish" made by eagle one. Or mothers chrome polish. Good results with either of them.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 21, 2013)

Tarnish Shield by Rio Grand is used extensively in the jewelry trade to prevent tarnishing of finished jewelry.  It cost about $18.00 a gallon. The part is soaked for 15min to half an hour and then rinsed with water.  I've used it on lots of silver and gold and just a bit on brass and it seems to work fine. I like it better than clear lacquer because it leaves no obvious residue on the surface like lacquer does. It's more like a chemical bonding with the metal.


----------

